# What do you have for Christmas dinner?



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm looking for ideas for something other than the traditional turkey or ham. Any ideas?


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

I went to a Xmas Dinner the other night where Fried Chicken was the main Entrée.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 22, 2016)

Prime rib, tenderloin and lamb are very popular here. And tamales.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2016)

Nothing original here, spiral sliced ham, kielbasa, cauliflower in cheese sauce, cabbage salad, pickled beets and for dessert apple crisp with vanilla ice cream.

How about lasagna, a salad and some warm bread or a brunch with french toast, eggs, bacon, etc...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2016)

This is the first year I won't be making Christmas dinner. Whoopee!!!My daughter will be hosting it and I don't know what she is making. I didn't ask and don't care as long as I don't have to cook it and plan it. 40 years is enough. When I did make dinner I always tried to  have something simple because I wanted to sit around the Christmas tree with family and friends as well. Sometimes I would make lasagna or manicotti with a big salad and really good bread. My Italian friends said I did pretty good for a German. Other times it looked more like 4th of July. Salads, roast beef platter with other meats, Cold shrimp, maybe some good meatballs in sauce with nice rolls. Bottom line, a lot of work before hand but it paid off on the holiday.


----------



## IKE (Dec 23, 2016)

After cooking a big traditional Thanksgiving dinner we never do anything special for Xmas.....just a normal day to day meal of whatever we're in the mood for.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2016)

A traditional turkey this year.  If I wanted something different, I might have a whole salmon or a mixed seafood platter.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2016)

We're having prime rib, baked potatoes & green bean casserole.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree with prime rib as an alternative to the turkey/ham. A roast leg of lamb stuck with some slivered garlic is nice, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

You can always make a big lasagna, that's easy to serve with salad and French bread on the side.  Goes well with red wine too.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm breaking from tradition this Christmas, decided to make stuffed cabbage rolls, mashed potatoes, corn, homemade applesauce and homemade rolls to go with it.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2016)

We have cabbage rolls, roast potatoes, salad, vegetarian bean loaf, mushroom gravy, steamed broccoli with cheese sauce, mango chutney, with fruit trifle for desert.  

Gemma, that meal sounds delicious.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2016)

Tamales,rice, and beans as the main dish.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 23, 2016)

Sometimes I do a goose with the appropriate stuffing or a couple of ducks with an orange sauce..It is difficult for me because I don't like turkey much so finding something that I don't regularly cook anyway is a challenge but the goose is good.

When I had a great crowd to cook for on Christmas Day I did the turkey with chestnut stuffing and sage and onion stuffing and the usual  ham but I also cooked a complete whole  leg of pork, you ,ight want to consider this. It feeds a big sized crowd and if from a good butcher and has the skin on get it scored in 1/4 inch lines  all over and it makes fantastic crackling.. serve with applesauce and redcurrant jelly.  It looks wonderful presented at table  with baby sausages rolled in bacon to garnish. I did make a casserole of stuffing to go with it and with lots of roast potatoes of course.  It is a big piece of meat, looks great and impressive..and it is a reasonable price. It is not something I cook very often due to it's size. I love prime rib, leg of lamb etc but I cook those all round so not so exciting for Christmas.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm having a bottle of wine and a fine Arturo Fuente cigar.  And maybe a bologna sandwich.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

Just the two of us, and there were some king crab legs on sale today that looked really good, so we're having crab legs, mine with hot butter and hubby's with cocktail sauce and butter, with French bread on the side.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2016)

Our friends in the village have just given us a brace of pheasants.  I've got them hanging in the outhouse which is pretty cold so I will leave them  for a few days before cleaning and plucking them.  Hopefully there won't be too much shot in them.  Then hopefully OH will make a game pie.  Yum!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeannine, that sounds great. You're quite a cook!


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you RadishRose. I think cooking is pretty much two things, we have to cook to live which is very hard on the folks that hate doing it ,  or we cook because we enjoy the work itself. I love to cook so it is easy for me. I feel totally lost if I don't cook each day and I hate leftovers. I pace like something lost if for some reason I don't cook that day  LOL. One of the my greatest pleasures is learning something new about someone's heritage of cookery and I am blessed that I live on a continent that makes that possible.


----------

